# Looking for new role plays to do and new partners 18 + always open adding new ideas



## Julesfuller (Oct 27, 2020)

I have a bowser roleplay if you want to do it it's a browser Romance I have other role plays as well

But I'm searching for mxm anthro role-plays that are 18+ nsfw  with the following farting, slob, facesitting, sitting on in general, non-fatal crushing, anal navel and cock vore if digested must be reformed unless death is agreed upon by both parties, belly play, weight gain, muscle gain, foot play, pet play, licking, cum, scat, Watersports, diapers( optional),

Warning controversial topics that revolve heavily around religion will be in the roleplay if you are religious in any way then I suggest looking elsewhere

Warning bad language in violence will possibly be in the roleplay as well

To discuss anything further please contact me either on Discord 

jules#1542


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 29, 2020)

Typo omg


----------



## Julesfuller (Nov 11, 2020)

_ looking for Bowser romance roleplay at the moment or just something to do_


----------



## Julesfuller (Dec 1, 2020)

Human goes to an anthro School roleplay where the anthros are much bigger than humans the male anthros are really fat and really muscular the females are either typical anime ish average anthro girl or overly busty and curvy


----------



## Julesfuller (Jan 27, 2021)

Always looking for new role plays Come one come all To my Discord

jules#1542


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm feeling like doing a zootopia roleplay not safe for work contact me on my Discord for more information please


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 23, 2021)

I feel like doing an angel demon romance roleplay my character is the demon and it would be male X male 18 +


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello buddy


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2021)

I have discord


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 31, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hello buddy


Hay


----------



## Julesfuller (May 16, 2021)

[Your character] King / Prince X [my character] demon Butler
Your character will be male my character can be male or female is up to you depending on whether my character is male or female destroying line will be changed ever so slightly

Erp rp mix 18+ is there but the main focus point

Heavy finishes will be involved

discord - > jules#1542


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 15, 2021)

Male X-Men character X my oc


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 19, 2021)

Anthro reincarnation role play I'd prefer to play in the one that's being reincarnated but we can take turns if you wish contact me on Discord send me your Discord information because sometimes Discord and doesn't send friend requests my way my Discord information is.     jules#1542


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi,
This sounds interesting. Can I join?


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 20, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Hi,
> This sounds interesting. Can I join?


Yes Discord information please


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 20, 2021)

BridgeZlin#8056


----------



## Julesfuller (Sep 16, 2021)

Still looking for role players got plenty of ideas willing to discuss most topics


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Julesfuller (Sep 18, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Yes


When you are already role-playing on Discord aren't we


----------

